# sounds of fatness



## liz (di-va) (May 24, 2011)

If I posted this question in another part of this board it could have a distinct wankatological edge (tis a very wanky topic if you like such things), but I am curious only in a generic way:

Do you think 'civilians' recognize the sounds that come with a fat body? Tummy claps, for instance? Arm fat flappin? Things banging against other things? I'm not sure people do recognize the sound--but I'm not sure.

For instance, say they're in an elevator with a fat person who is goin commando and as that person leaves, once can hear a tummy clap coming from under their dress. So you think people unfamiliar with fat bodies even recognize the sound? 

I have idly wondered about this for about a million years, so thought I'd just ask this target demo.

Yours in Curiosity--


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 24, 2011)

lol I don't know... I suppose for someone who has never had to deal with it, they wouldn't immediately know. I would also assume most people don't care enough to mull it over. I do remember being mortified the first time I heard that phenomenon come from my body. I think I was exercising... maybe I should have just taken it as a round of applause?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 24, 2011)

I doubt it. I think they'd be more likely to suspect it's a gas sound or something (if it's a tiny clap or something) - I mean they'd really have no frame of reference to understand that a belly against a leg or an arm against a side will create that "slap" sound.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 24, 2011)

When I worked in an office setting they knew I was coming down the hall because they could hear the pantyhose on my thighs swishing whenever I wore a dress. I could never sneak up on anyone. One of my friends eventually told me. They all thought it was cute, like my own version of high heels clicking down the hall.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> When I worked in an office setting they knew I was coming down the hall because they could hear the pantyhose on my thighs swishing whenever I wore a dress. I could never sneak up on anyone. One of my friends eventually told me. They all thought it was cute, like my own version of high heels clicking down the hall.



Honestly this, on top of the thigh rubbing being down right painful, is one of main reasons I stopped wearing dresses. It got to the point where _I_ couldn't stand hearing myself walking around the office.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 25, 2011)

OMG, I had one of those moments once where I made a sudden movement and my super jiggly movement-prone thighs hit together with a slap. I could tell by the person's face that witnessed it that they just really couldn't work out the noise. Total confusion. I had a moment of, "wait, do I explain?" I let it go. ha 

I want to hear more about Lizzie riding on elevators without your drawers, or was that purely hypothetical?


----------



## butch (May 25, 2011)

My related sounds of fatness query (and of course now I have Simon & Garfunkel, slighlty edited, in my head, and I never liked that song), is the quasi-grunt sound I tend to make when I am hauling my body around in certain situations.

It is kind of a 'unh' sound, and I do it without thinking, and I do it even though the movement I am doing doesn't feel strenuous, or hard, or energy sapping. I mean, I get it when I'm doing something really strenuous, like lifting up a piece of furniture and moving it, and I grunt, but it also happens when I'm getting up from the floor to a standing position, and while that is not the most graceful or quick thing for me to do, it doesn't feel as if I am straining my physical resources to do it.

I can only guess that because these movements are regular and ongoing, they must be physically taxing, and thus the grunt, but since I am used to doing them, and the physical sensations that go with them, i don't register the movements as being physically demanding anymore.

Anyone else do this, or am I the only one?

As to your question, Liz, I would have to echo what AnnMarie said.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

butch said:


> My related sounds of fatness query (and of course now I have Simon & Garfunkel, slighlty edited, in my head...snipped...



Ha!, you're a genius! I was thinking how much fun a "fatness" parody of that song would be.

Scientifically, though, since I'm an FA who's into Audio, Electronics, and WM-61A Mic's, I should have thought of doing Fatness Sound recording and research, myself!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 25, 2011)

butch said:


> It is kind of a 'unh' sound, and I do it without thinking, and I do it even though the movement I am doing doesn't feel strenuous, or hard, or energy sapping.
> 
> Anyone else do this, or am I the only one?



Oh yeah. And like you, I sometimes make that sound when I am not doing anything physically strenuous. As, for example, when I am just sitting and thinking, which probably says something about my intellect. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2011)

My husband laughs when he hears my fat slappage. I used to be mortified when my body would make noise not related to gas. I sort of grew up and it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Zandoz (May 25, 2011)

I see your flapping, slapping, clapping and groaning, and raise you two knees that on occasion grind so loudly that they can be heard several feet away. And yes, they all get noticed. I've gotten everything from puzzlement to outright pointing and laughing, and the occasional snide group discussion. It used to bother me a lot...now I don't give a flying squat. Hmmmm....I wonder what noise I'd make if I did give a flying squat :huh:


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 25, 2011)

Threads like this are precisely why I keep coming back to this place! Fat camaraderie FTW. 

Like others have said, belly slaps happen especially if I'm engaged in something really active - like tennis - that involves short bursts of running and stopping and jumping. Or even just jumping off a curb or something. Then there's also the belly farts... One of those happened when I was teaching yoga poses to this very thin guy I had a little crush on. I tried to explain what happened, but then decided pretending it was a fart was probably the easier route.

And yeah, I have been pretty mortified when it happens and is loud, and I've also wondered if thin people have any idea what it is - and agree they probably associate it with some sound they also make. 

As for the sound of thigh rub, I am not really into tights, but do wear little shorts under dresses to prevent rubbing - and I find that some materials are much more silent than others. I go with those.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 25, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> My husband laughs when he hears my fat slappage. I used to be mortified when my body would make noise not related to gas. I sort of grew up and it doesn't bother me anymore.



This!!! Exactly!!!


----------



## milfy (May 25, 2011)

Never mind body slapping noises - I laughed today and I snorted like an excited piggy, that was more embarrassing than my thighs clapping together and also made me' a bit puzzled as to why I actually did it!


----------



## Tau (May 26, 2011)

The belly slap. Eish. Doing hectic cardio with an untethered belly has become a problem lately - I wear super tight pants now to prevent the slapping sound cos having people look at me like WTF is not fun


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 27, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to hear more about Lizzie riding on elevators without your drawers, or was that purely hypothetical?



It was totally un-hypothetical (and unconvincing, clearly)! I wasn't mortified by it, note -- I just realized I didn't know if anybody would even recognize the sound to begin with. 



butch said:


> My related sounds of fatness query (and of course now I have Simon & Garfunkel, slighlty edited, in my head, and I never liked that song)


*
HELLO DARKNESS MY OLD FRIEND DOO DOO DOO DOO DEE DOO DEE DOO*



butch said:


> It is kind of a 'unh' sound, and I do it without thinking, and I do it even though the movement I am doing doesn't feel strenuous, or hard, or energy sapping.



I think I do this too. 



mcbeth said:


> I tried to explain what happened, but then decided pretending it was a fart was probably the easier route.



hah!


----------



## Chimpi (May 27, 2011)

I think to the untrained ear most of the fat body part related noises would be completely unfamiliar (or at least unrecognizable as they may have heard it before). As others have said, more than likely they will mistakenly think it something else, most of that being completely incomprehensible.
Silly civilians.  The things we know that they don't. It's impressive.


----------



## goofy girl (May 28, 2011)

lol WHen I'm wearing a skirt and my thighs slap together I tell people my thighs are applauding me lol

Now the belly slap/suction cup...most horrible during sex. I never know if I shouLd yell out "I SWEAR TO GOD I DIDNT FART IT WAS MY BELLY HITTING MY LEGS"...or to just hope and pray they didn't notice. I usually yell out the it wasnt a fart thing..


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2011)

It's cracking me up that a fart-fart is more easily explainable/perhaps socially acceptable than a belly fart  Heh.


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2011)

I think it's funny how sometimes when I fart, not only do I get the normal sound, I also get a slap when my butt cheeks pop back together after the gas passes. It never fails to make me chuckle.


----------



## Tania (May 30, 2011)

My ass and thighs still pop when I peel them from sweaty vinyl seating. Ha. 

Oh and my boobs, gut, and batwings still slap around kinda.


----------



## mango (May 30, 2011)

*I may have mentioned this before in another thread, but I've always wanted to record the sound of a theater full of big ass cheeks clapping in "ass-plause".

I think that a recording of this "bending ovation" would be an awesome sound.

It would probably also be a sight to behold too.

*


----------



## penguin (May 30, 2011)

Have you guys looked into ass clapping, where the point of the dance is to get your butt cheeks slapping together to make noise?


----------



## Mishty (May 30, 2011)

When I wear skirts and my panties ride down and fall off my hips I hear a lot of the tummy clapping against my thighs. And just today, my thighs made a squishy slapping sound on the wet chair at the pool, it was loud and a few of my friends looked at me as if I had farted, but I told them it was my fat bits, and they wouldn't understand. They just just gave me the "Misty's crazy talking about her fat again" look.

I hate when I jog or run(  ) and my back fat claps together, it's the weirdest sound ever. :doh:


----------



## BullseyeB (May 30, 2011)

Oh God, you all crack me up!!!!!!

*ass clapping in ass-plause right now!*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2011)

Mishty said:


> They just just gave me the "Misty's crazy talking about her fat again" look.



*iz ded *


----------



## mszwebs (May 30, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> lol WHen I'm wearing a skirt and my thighs slap together I tell people my thighs are applauding me lol
> 
> Now the belly slap/suction cup...most horrible during sex. I never know if I shouLd yell out "I SWEAR TO GOD I DIDNT FART IT WAS MY BELLY HITTING MY LEGS"...or to just hope and pray they didn't notice. I usually yell out the it wasnt a fart thing..



Amen. I've spoken about this before and have been assured by some of the lovely, reassuring women of this board that the fwap fwap fwappity fwap fwapping sound of my belly hitting whatever the hell its hitting during sex is indeed a desirable sound to many an FA.

That said, I have tried to become less self conscious about it, if I happen to be with an FA when said fwappage occurs. 

My last boyfriend though, was not an FA to my knowledge and I was freaked about it the whole time.


----------



## shinyapple (May 30, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Amen. I've spoken about this before and have been assured by some of the lovely, reassuring women of this board that the fwap fwap fwappity fwap fwapping sound of my belly hitting whatever the hell its hitting during sex is indeed a desirable sound to many an FA.
> 
> That said, I have tried to become less self conscious about it, if I happen to be with an FA when said fwappage occurs.
> 
> My last boyfriend though, was not an FA to my knowledge and I was freaked about it the whole time.



This brings up my biggest concern about the next time I have sex. I've lost some weight and the thwappage is likely to be a bit more, shall we say, epic than it was before. I'm a little freaked out about how I'm going to keep it from happening! lol

I did have to laugh though when I got out of the car to walk into a meeting with a new local fat acceptance group. I was wearing a skirt and yup...I thwapped as I started to walk across the parking lot. I had to giggle to myself because this thread immediately came to mind!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2011)

mango said:


> *I may have mentioned this before in another thread, but I've always wanted to record the sound of a theater full of big ass cheeks clapping in "ass-plause".*


I think perhaps you have breached the fine line between conceptual art and freaky-deaky there, Mangos.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 31, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Amen. I've spoken about this before and have been assured by some of the lovely, reassuring women of this board that the fwap fwap fwappity fwap fwapping sound of my belly hitting whatever the hell its hitting during sex is indeed a desirable sound to many an FA.
> 
> That said, I have tried to become less self conscious about it, if I happen to be with an FA when said fwappage occurs.
> 
> My last boyfriend though, was not an FA to my knowledge and I was freaked about it the whole time.



[tinyvoice]I love this sound. [/tinyvoice]

If it happens accidentally, I will attempt to replicate it several times in a row, laughing like a loon the whole time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2011)

Heh. "Fwappage."

Fat-slappin sounds during sex don't really bother me _*oh the things I say on this web board*_ because there are a lot of slappin sounds in sex, period, eh? Kinda fits in. I don't know if I even notice them, per se. Hm. Not sure.

I notice it a million times more out of the bedroom. If it didn't have fat-hatin overtones, I might argue here to invent a Fat Silencer.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 31, 2011)

To clarify, I do not keep making these sounds repeatedly in public.

I keep making these sounds repeatedly while having sex. [tinyvoice] And sometimes it's what puts me over the edge... [/tinyvoice]


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess a fat fart is diff from a fat fwap, eh. Haven't dealt much with the former.


----------



## MissKat (Jun 1, 2011)

I swish. Like a lot. Like I don't think I even noticed it until like a couple of months ago. I was at work, the power was out, I had to go through the warehouse and I could hear myself walking. For a moment, I didn't even know it was myself. Now I'm super aware. Even found myself trying to walk with a wider step...because that won't look odd at all.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 2, 2011)

Years ago I had a third grader in my class who just spoke the truth all the time. :doh:

I had a pair of shoes that were super comfortable but made a funny noise sometimes, not always, that he honed in on one day. Finally he said to me, "Miss H? Are you farting or squashing ducks?" I just about snorted when I laughed out loud! We all laughed at what he said. :bow:

For the rest of the day every time I stepped on my left foot, the whole class said, "Quack." It was pretty cute!


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Years ago I had a third grader in my class who just spoke the truth all the time. :doh:
> 
> I had a pair of shoes that were super comfortable but made a funny noise sometimes, not always, that he honed in on one day. Finally he said to me, "Miss H? Are you farting or squashing ducks?" I just about snorted when I laughed out loud! We all laughed at what he said. :bow:
> 
> For the rest of the day every time I stepped on my left foot, the whole class said, "Quack." It was pretty cute!



Hahaha! Reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield's "Did somebody step on a duck?" line n Caddyshack.


----------



## indianmn (Jun 2, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Amen. I've spoken about this before and have been assured by some of the lovely, reassuring women of this board that the fwap fwap fwappity fwap fwapping sound of my belly hitting whatever the hell its hitting during sex is indeed a desirable sound to many an FA.
> 
> That said, I have tried to become less self conscious about it, if I happen to be with an FA when said fwappage occurs.
> 
> My last boyfriend though, was not an FA to my knowledge and I was freaked about it the whole time.



That is the most desirable sound EVER! OMG! :smitten:


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 2, 2011)

LMFAO!!

Sometimes I think 'the civilians' think a tummy clap is just a fart or something like that lol Im going to have to ask my skinny friends this question.I cant wait to hear what they have to say!


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 3, 2011)

indianmn said:


> That is the most desirable sound EVER! OMG! :smitten:



lol true. Reminds me why I love this place, I can relate to so many people :smitten:


----------



## HayleeRose (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha Im going to say generally they dont really know. 

The other day I went to the park with a couple friends one whose also a big girl and then a guy whose a bit more athletic. When walking my thighs were rubbing and I had on some jeans so they were making this squeaking noise, the guy looks and me and goes "do you have a mouse in your pocket?" and my other friend looks at me knowing it was my thighs and we start cracking up. At that point I was kind of embarassed and said no and he then just assumed it was my shoes.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 7, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Haha Im going to say generally they dont really know.
> 
> The other day I went to the park with a couple friends one whose also a big girl and then a guy whose a bit more athletic. When walking my thighs were rubbing and I had on some jeans so they were making this squeaking noise, the guy looks and me and goes "do you have a mouse in your pocket?" and my other friend looks at me knowing it was my thighs and we start cracking up. At that point I was kind of embarassed and said no and he then just assumed it was my shoes.



Too funny! :bow:

Years ago I was taking a group of special ed kids to our local zoo. There was another class of younger special ed kids there as well. We were all walking up a small hill and I heard one of the younger boys, who was behind me, ask his teacher, "Does she have puppies in there?" He was looking at my butt moving up and down in my jeans! I was just praying he wasn't close enough to hear my thighs rubbing together...he might have made a comment about the puppies growling if he had! LOL


----------



## ladle (Jun 8, 2011)

Guilty...I love the Fwappage.


----------



## ladle (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually not sure if I can say this....but the fwazoom bajigggggle sound of a big fat booty being slapped from behind is also a winner! Fwazoom being the slapping motion. And the bajigggggggle sound being the wobble. I have found a direct correlation between the size of said bottom and the amount of "g"s in bajiggggggggle.
End


----------



## Tori (Jun 8, 2011)

Does it count when you scare yourself? Haha. For some reason I am STILL not used to the arm claps and every time it happens I get startled!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 9, 2011)

ladle said:


> Actually not sure if I can say this....but the fwazoom bajigggggle sound of a big fat booty being slapped from behind is also a winner! Fwazoom being the slapping motion. And the bajigggggggle sound being the wobble. I have found a direct correlation between the size of said bottom and the amount of "g"s in bajiggggggggle.
> End



I won't shoot you for this post! (Written by a multiple "g" gal!) :batting:

I checked out the photos on your link. Are they your work? I was very moved by how beautiful and thought provoking they are! Wow!:bow:


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to start listening to myself a bit more closely. I feel left out. :huh:


----------

